# flower watering exchange [CLOSED]



## Xcourt560x (Apr 30, 2020)

Looking for 4 people who would be interested in doing a flower water swap. I don’t have many flowers that need watering should only take 2 mins to get done. And in return I will come and water your flowers. Post your IGN and town below if interested 
If your not interested in having ur flowers watered then I can u let visit my shops in exchange for some flower watering just lmk and I’ll tell u what’s avaliable in them. I’ll also list if I have NPCs in town for you to see as well (Sarahara, Celeste, kicks, Leif ect.)

***kicks in town May 11th***
Lmk if you’d like to visit him

Note: for those who don’t know having visitors water your flowers increases the chances of them breeding. This only stacks 5 times a day. So ideally I’d water the flowers your interested in breeding

List for May 11th
1.Holysub (completed)
2.KarinaKatrea (completed)
3.OverRatedcx (completed)
4.


----------



## -Zora- (Apr 30, 2020)

Hey! Unfortunately flick doesn't accept bugs from people from other towns. ☹
Just letting you know!


----------



## Xcourt560x (Apr 30, 2020)

-Zora- said:


> Hey! Unfortunately flick doesn't accept bugs from people from other towns. ☹
> Just letting you know!


Oh man tyvm for letting me know


----------



## Xcourt560x (Apr 30, 2020)

Bump


----------



## xara (Apr 30, 2020)

i’ll come water your flowers! i only have like,, 4 flowers that i need watered so i’ll be a breeze to get through lol


----------



## Dandixandii (Apr 30, 2020)

Hey there, could I come help you out?
I would love to see your island also I have a ton of flowers and I could give you some starters!


----------



## FaerieRose (Apr 30, 2020)

I'll swap you some watering. Rose from Citron Cay.


----------



## Xcourt560x (Apr 30, 2020)

FaerieRose said:


> I'll swap you some watering. Rose from Citron Cay.


I got 1 person ahead of u. I can pm u when I’m done if that’s alright?


----------



## FaerieRose (Apr 30, 2020)

Xcourt560x said:


> I got 1 person ahead of u. I can pm u when I’m done if that’s alright?


Okay.


----------



## Xcourt560x (May 2, 2020)

Bump


----------



## pochacco (May 2, 2020)

i can water them!


----------



## Xcourt560x (May 2, 2020)

pochacco said:


> i can water them!


Do u need flowers watered urself or would u prefer a visit to my shops?


----------



## pochacco (May 2, 2020)

Xcourt560x said:


> Do u need flowers watered urself or would u prefer a visit to my shops?



i would like my flowers to be watered in return ^^


----------



## Fluuffy (May 3, 2020)

Hi! I’m looking for a water for water trade


----------



## leohyrule (May 3, 2020)

I could water yours if you water mine! Leo from Arcadia


----------



## Xcourt560x (May 3, 2020)

Open


----------



## Bunnybea (May 3, 2020)

I'm looking for daily/ regular water trading, I do have a lot of flowers tho and will supply cans.  Shopping allowed after.


----------



## Xcourt560x (May 3, 2020)

Bunnybea said:


> I'm looking for daily/ regular water trading, I do have a lot of flowers tho and will supply cans.  Shopping allowed after.


Well I open up this thread whenever I’m avaliable. Would u like to water mine and I’ll water yours today?


----------



## Bunnybea (May 3, 2020)

Xcourt560x said:


> Well I open up this thread whenever I’m avaliable. Would u like to water mine and I’ll water yours today?


Yes today is good, I'll do yours first. Pm a code.


----------



## Holysub (May 3, 2020)

Bunnybea said:


> Yes today is good, I'll do yours first. Pm a code.


Hi, I would like to get in on daily watering swap if you guys need another. I also have quite a few flowers that need watering but I dont mind giving a payment of some sort to make up the difference if I have more than you.


----------



## Matt0106 (May 3, 2020)

Hi, if anyone wants to exchange watering, I'll help!


----------



## Xcourt560x (May 3, 2020)

Holysub said:


> Hi, I would like to get in on daily watering swap if you guys need another. I also have quite a few flowers that need watering but I dont mind giving a payment of some sort to make up the difference if I have more than you.


I’ll exchange flower watering with u if u still want to. Let me just finish up with someone then I can pm u for dodo


----------



## Holysub (May 3, 2020)

Xcourt560x said:


> I’ll exchange flower watering with u if u still want to. Let me just finish up with someone then I can pm u for dodo


Ok, sounds good!


----------



## Xcourt560x (May 4, 2020)

Open for May 4th


----------



## Akira-chan (May 4, 2020)

Xcourt560x said:


> Open for May 4th


I'd like to water your flowers! i have a tiny bit you could do in return, its not alot so it shouldn't take long


----------



## TheUnspokenDream (May 4, 2020)

I can water.


----------



## Xcourt560x (May 4, 2020)

TheUnspokenDream said:


> I can water.


Would u like me to water urs in return or would u like to visit my shops?


----------



## TheUnspokenDream (May 4, 2020)

Visit shops just


----------



## Xcourt560x (May 4, 2020)

TheUnspokenDream said:


> Visit shops just


Sounds good. Just let me finish with first person then I’ll pm dodo code


----------



## Matt0106 (May 4, 2020)

Want to exchange again?


----------



## Dandixandii (May 4, 2020)

hey hey, this sounds interesting and i would love to join ! Allie from Sakura City


----------



## Xcourt560x (May 4, 2020)

Dandixandii said:


> hey hey, this sounds interesting and i would love to join ! Allie from Sakura City


Do u need flowers watered or would u like to visit my shops?


----------



## Bucky42 (May 4, 2020)

Sent message.


----------



## Dandixandii (May 4, 2020)

Xcourt560x said:


> Do u need flowers watered or would u like to visit my shops?


Flowers! Any chance we could water each other's flowers regularly? I'm trying to breed them so I can get rid of the starter flowers lol


----------



## Xcourt560x (May 5, 2020)

Open May 5th


----------



## Xcourt560x (May 5, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Holysub (May 5, 2020)

Xcourt560x said:


> Bump


Hi I will water exchange with you. Redd is currently on my island as well  I currently have someone here watering if you wouldnt mind visiting mine first


----------



## OverRatedcx (May 5, 2020)

i’ll come water


----------



## Xcourt560x (May 5, 2020)

Holysub said:


> Hi I will water exchange with you. Redd is currently on my island as well  I currently have someone here watering if you wouldnt mind visiting mine first


Sure just pm me dodo

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



OverRatedcx said:


> i’ll come water


Do u need flowers watered in exchange or would u like to visit redd and shops?


----------



## buuunii (May 5, 2020)

May i come?
Edit: Bunnii from Mimibon!


----------



## jo_electric (May 5, 2020)

I’m free.


----------



## OverRatedcx (May 5, 2020)

Xcourt560x said:


> Sure just pm me dodo
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020
> 
> ...


redd and shops please ^^


----------



## Xcourt560x (May 5, 2020)

buuunii said:


> May i come?
> Edit: Bunnii from Mimibon!


Do u need flowers watered in exchange or would have like to visit redd and shops?

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



OverRatedcx said:


> redd and shops please ^^


Ok I got one person ahead of u. When I’m done I’ll pm u dodo 

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



jo_electric said:


> I’m free.


What would u like in return?


----------



## Taishan (May 5, 2020)

Do you still need another person? I can water. I don’t need my flowers watered though, just want to shop and Redds.


----------



## jo_electric (May 5, 2020)

If all art is taken, watering is fine.


----------



## buuunii (May 5, 2020)

I would like to see redd if that’s ok ^^


----------



## Xcourt560x (May 5, 2020)

jo_electric said:


> If all art is taken, watering is fine.


There should be art avaliable for u  ur on the list I’ll pm u dodo code when it’s ur turn

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



buuunii said:


> I would like to see redd if that’s ok ^^


Sure thing I’ll pm u dodo code when it’s ur turn ty


----------



## jo_electric (May 5, 2020)

Ok great! Thank you


----------



## Xcourt560x (May 8, 2020)

Open May 8th


----------



## Xcourt560x (May 9, 2020)

Open may9th


----------



## Holysub (May 9, 2020)

Hi! If you're still here I can water swap with you! I think we done each other before  I have slightly downsized my farm since then so it's less work


----------



## jo_electric (May 9, 2020)

Hi I can stop by. Jo from Reverie


----------



## Xcourt560x (May 11, 2020)

Open May 11th


----------



## Holysub (May 11, 2020)

Xcourt560x said:


> Open May 11th


Hello again! Do you still need watering?


----------



## Xcourt560x (May 11, 2020)

Holysub said:


> Hello again! Do you still need watering?


Yes I do. If u wanna exchange pm me ur dodo code I’ll water yours first.


----------



## KarinaKatrea (May 11, 2020)

Send me a tell if you are looking for someone to come water your plants =)  I have a few that need to be watered also, but not many


----------



## Xcourt560x (May 11, 2020)

KarinaKatrea said:


> Send me a tell if you are looking for someone to come water your plants =)  I have a few that need to be watered also, but not many


Sure thing. Pm me your dodo code. I’ll water yours first


----------



## OverRatedcx (May 11, 2020)

Hi, I could come water yours, i need mine watered too ^.^


----------

